# 8-1 And Bye Bye Sven



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

What an end to City's season - I mean 8-1??? - I'm a City supporter but come on - Utd win the league and we loose 8-1 - Dunne's sending off may mean we don't get the fair play award into Europe - and no more Sven. God help us.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

philjopa said:


> What an end to City's season - I mean 8-1??? - I'm a City supporter but come on - Utd win the league and we loose 8-1 - Dunne's sending off may mean we don't get the fair play award into Europe - and no more Sven. God help us.


Smells of a players revolt to me. More turmoil for us Mancunians. As for United, what can I say. Ferdinand handles in the box, no penalty. Scholes does a nailed on 2nd bookable, no sending off. That smells of something else to me. Maybe it will all come out one day.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Just looked at the fair play league and we should still qualify - we're 5th behind Spurs, Utd, Liverpool & Arsenal - they're all in Europe already so it looks like we're in - something to cling onto I suppose.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got in and watching the scores... Utd win and then I noticed City loose 8-1 WTF :no: If big Phil does come, he's got a lot of team building to start with, not a great finish to the season at all


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

philjopa said:


> Just looked at the fair play league and we should still qualify - we're 5th behind Spurs, Utd, Liverpool & Arsenal - they're all in Europe already so it looks like we're in - something to cling onto I suppose.


Does that take into account todays games? Everton were a whisker behind City and they had no cautions today.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Russ said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked at the fair play league and we should still qualify - we're 5th behind Spurs, Utd, Liverpool & Arsenal - they're all in Europe already so it looks like we're in - something to cling onto I suppose.
> ...


Everton go into the UEFA cup for finishing 5th ?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

philjopa said:


> Just looked at the fair play league and we should still qualify - we're 5th behind Spurs, Utd, Liverpool & Arsenal - they're all in Europe already so it looks like we're in - something to cling onto I suppose.


Do teams now automatically qualify for Europe for winning their domestic fair play league? I thought they went into a draw with all the other Euro teams that won the fair play league in their domestic top flights?

Rich


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm proud to be a City supporter and Sven has been great for the club


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

it happens from time to time tho....everyone gets a tonking every now and again....and citah have not had a bad season


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

It could get worse.

According to the football gossip page on BBC teletext, Arsenal could land Dunne for a mere Â£1 million.

Admittedly the gossip page is usually full of bowlocks, but occasionally they do get it right.

Is his contract up for renewal ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Dammit.......

I'm really pissed off


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Dammit.......
> 
> I'm really pissed off


And it was my team "wot did it"


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit.......
> ...


An absolute stuffing.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit.......
> ...


It was the city players and it was likely to be a message to a certain owner


----------

